# 4-23 lake thomalex



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

got up at about 4 this morning loaded the yak and all the rods in the truck and headed to work, worked till bout 3 and headed to the lake was in the water by 330 fished till bout 5, ended up with 2 nice bass and 1000 mosquitos, heres a few pics, josh


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

man, they'd look alot bigger if u didnt hold them against ur ginormous watermelon dome.



Jesse


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

:--|you people and your freaking crocs


but seriously nice fish, get a therma cell and your mosq problem will be gone


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> :--|you people and your freaking crocs
> 
> 
> but seriously nice fish, get a therma cell and your mosq problem will be gone


yeah.....ask em what happens when u take crocs into a fast river....the karma of the rubber clog will dominate u


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah.....ask em what happens when u take crocs into a fast river....the karma of the rubber clog will dominate u


yeah i bet my lost croc is to myrtle beach by now, josh


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what happens with crocs in a fast river, they dont float do they?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> what happens with crocs in a fast river, they dont float do they?


yeah they float theyre made of a rubber like material, josh


----------

